# Daily Katha From Bangla Sahib



## spnadmin (Jul 30, 2011)

Consult this link on a daily basis. 

Now you can see daily updated video of "Hukamnama, Path Sri Sukhmani Sahib and Katha, from
Gurudwara Sri Bangla Sahib New Delhi"

http://gurbani.co/katha_bs.php


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 30, 2011)

‪à¨¹à¨°à¨¿ à¨—à©‹à¨ªà¨¾à¨² à¨—à©à¨° à¨—à©‹à¨¬à¨¿à©°à¨¦- Bhai sarbjit Singh Dhunda‬&rlm;      - YouTube


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 31, 2011)

The Shabad if you want to follow with words from posts 1 and 2 in this thread,



> ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੪
> गूजरी महला ५ घरु ४
> Gūjrī mėhlā 5 gẖar 4
> Goojaree, Fifth Mehl, Fourth House:
> ...



Sat Sri Akal.


----------

